# Rochester, NY: 22 month Long Coat Male rehoming



## Mjteresi (Dec 20, 2019)

View attachment 556268
Hello. We are sad to say, but we need to find Gunnar a new home. He is 20 months and a beautiful pure breed from excellent lineage (Ava & Kato of breezymeadowsgermanshepherds.com). He is recently neutered. He is a big boy at 98 lbs. He would do well w/ a young couple or single person. He needs a big yard or a lot of land. He is very strong and dominant. He will not do well w/ cats. He needs an owner who can spend time training him. He is incredibly loving, loyal and very smart.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a contract with your breeder to return him?


----------



## Mjteresi (Dec 20, 2019)

No, but she is helping me rehome him. I have spoke w/ a couple people who were interested in her male puppies but it was not the right home situation for him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Please provide the following applicable information, and i will update your subject line. Thank you.

“Subject Line Must be in the following order:
City, State - ID # and Name, Sex and age, any other detail you would like to give.”


----------



## Mjteresi (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi. Not sure what ID# is and not sure of what other details. Any suggestions?
Rochester, NY, Male, 22 months. Long Coat German Shepherd, 98 lbs, looking to be rehomed.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

When you say best with a single person or young couple- can you elaborate? Is he not comfortable around kids or does he just knock them over, etc? That is important info. I may know someone.


----------



## Mjteresi (Dec 20, 2019)

He has only been around older teenage kids and yes, I think he would knock little kids over.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mjteresi said:


> Hi. Not sure what ID# is and not sure of what other details. Any suggestions?
> Rochester, NY, Male, 22 months. Long Coat German Shepherd, 98 lbs, looking to be rehomed.


the ID number comes from when this board was very active with rescues and ONLY dogs in shelters were allowed to be posted in this non urgent and urgent section.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why exactly are you rehoming him? Are there behavioral issues? I assume there is a rehoming fee? or are you selling him?


----------



## Mjteresi (Dec 20, 2019)

We are looking to rehome him because of the lack of time we have for him. I have 2 teenage boys who play multiple sports and are rarely home due to school, practice, travel sports and teenage social lives. In addition, my husband travels a great deal for work and I just started back to work part-time. It has created a lot of stress on the family trying to manage Gunnar, get him walked and let out, etc. There has not been enough time or consistency for training. He is a big boy and needs to be exercised. He has about an acre of yard on electric fence. We are on a quiet cul de sac w/ very little traffic/ people walking by. He wants to be outside all day and spends the day chasing birds & squirrels. He does not get socialized w/ other dogs due to where we live. He has recently been protective/ territorial and seemed aggressive when the boys have had friends come over. He is completely house trained. He is loyal and loving. He is very vocal and still a little goofy as he is still a puppy. We do not want him to go to another home unless it will be the right environment and a great life for him. He will need someone who can put the time in to training him as we have not. We are asking for a negotiable rehoming fee as a sign of interest and good faith.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

If I had a nickel for all the times I've heard this story... Family gets puppy because it's cute. Puppy grows up and now demands more time and work. No one wants to take on the responsibility. Get rid of 98lbs puppy. Then family ok. Dog suffers the repercussions of a lack of foresight/responsibility. SMH.

Poor dog. Beautiful one. I wish I could take it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mjteresi said:


> He will need someone who can put the time in to training him as we have not.


So he's a 2 yr old, 100# male, with no training? My suggestion, to make him more adoptable is to find the time and do a little training with him. It literally takes 5 minutes a day to teach them if you do it consistently. 

Has he been neutered? If not, please get him neutered. I assume you are also doing reference checks for any potential adopters, especially a reference from their vet?

As far as the /protection/aggression when strangers are coming into the house, that's not unexpected in this breed especially if he has not been socialized with people. If you don't want to train him to behave appropriately, then I would advise crating him in another room while the boys have friends in.

Rochester has some good GSD rescues. I would highly advise contacting them to do a courtesy post on their page. Of course you will have to donate money to the rescue to do so but you will get the attention to your ad. You could also go outside the NY area to rescues there for a courtesy post. I think this will make you more successful in rehoming your dog.


----------

